# JSF-Project in Eclipse Galileo



## reibi (6. Jul 2009)

Hallo

Habe ein JSF-Projekt erstellt mit Ganymede .. nach dem export und import in den Workspace von Galileo findet er die JSF-Library nicht mehr.

Hab versucht die selber nachzupflanzen ... gibts aber nicht mehr unter "Buildpath/Libraries/Add Library"

Hab dann in der Eclipse Hilfe nachgeschaut und dort steht, dass das Prinzip "deprecated" ist.

Wie habt Ihr Eure JSF Projekte zum neuen Galileo migriert?

Gruss


----------



## maki (6. Jul 2009)

Meine Antwort wird dir wohl nix nutzen, denn wir haben unseren Build Prozess auf Maven2 umgestellt, seit dem ist die IDE nebensächlich, ob Netbeans oder Eclipse 3.X ist dann egal, für alle Arten von Projekten.


----------



## reibi (6. Jul 2009)

Hi Maki .. stimmt ;-) Is aber nur relevant , wenn alles auf Maven2 eingestellt ist. Gebräuchlich bei grossen Projekten  ... naja Du weisst ja.

Einfacher (normaler) Weg, also ohne Maven geht so:

Habs grad selber rausgefunden .. für Leute dies interessant, die das gleiche problem haben.

Also in Eclipse Galileo auf Projekteigenschaften gehen.
Dort dann unter "Project Facets/Java Server Faces" auswählen
und dort dann Type "User Library" einstellen und die JSF-Implementatios-JARs in eine User Liabrary mit dem z.B-Namen "JSF-IMPL" erstellen.

FERTIG !

Der Vorteil zur normalen Erstellung einer UserLib ist, dass er automatischdie JSF-Impl mit ins Deployment der WebAPP publiziert. Das läuft dann praktisch so wie beim "alten" Ganymede.

;-)


----------

